# As Library E-Books Live Long, Publisher Sets Expiration Date



## Costas (Mar 15, 2011)

As Library E-Books Live Long, Publisher Sets Expiration Date (ΝΥΤ)
Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2011)

Χμμ, εδώ υπάρχει ένα ζήτημα που δεν το αναφέρει το άρθρο: Οι συμβάσεις εκδοτών-συγγραφέων δεν διαρκούν για μια ζωή, αλλά για ένα συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα. Εάν μια τέτοια σύμβαση πάψει κάποια στιγμή να ανανεώνεται (και ο συγγραφέας δεν βρει άλλον για να του πουλήσει τα δικαιώματα εκμετάλλευσης του έργου του), τότε πλέον ο εκδότης δεν έχει δικαίωμα εμπορίας τού τίτλου που κάλυπτε η μεταξύ τους σύμβαση, και το βιβλίο δεν μπορεί να τύχει προμήθειας από κανέναν (είτε πρόκειται για ιδιώτη αγοραστή είτε για βιβλιοθήκη). Τότε είναι που ένα βιβλίο χαρακτηρίζεται «μόνιμα εξαντλημένο», «εκτός κυκλοφορίας» κττ. Εκείνο που αποφεύγει, λοιπόν, να αναφέρει η HarperCollins είναι ότι η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των βιβλίων περιπίπτει σε αυτήν την κατάσταση σε 15-20 χρόνια από την αρχική τους κυκλοφορία, συχνά δε και νωρίτερα. Τι θα γίνει λοιπόν σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση — πώς θα αντικαταστήσει μια βιβλιοθήκη ένα φθαρμένο βιβλίο που είναι εκτός κυκλοφορίας;


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2011)

Η ενδιαφέρουσα λέξη Ζαζ είναι "φθαρμένο". Ένα βιβλίο μπορεί να μην φθαρεί καθόλου και να το έχει η βιβλιοθήκη για πάντα. Οι περισσότερες βιβλιοθήκες με τέτοια βιβλία είναι γεμάτες. 
Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε ότι μέχρι πριν μερικά χρόνια ότι αγόραζες ήταν δικό σου. Τώρα που υπάρχει η τεχνική δυνατότητα, πόσος καιρός μένει μέχρι να δούμε ρούχα που θα εξατμίζονται ύστερα από λίγο καιρό γιατί ο κατασκευαστής έχει φτιάξει κι άλλα;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2011)

Την αρχή για την εξάλειψη της έννοιας της ιδιοκτησίας την έκανε, φυσικά, το λογισμικό. Πλέον όλο και πιο συχνά/ευρέως/εκτεταμένα δεν μπορείς να αγοράσεις λογισμικό, αλλά απλώς να πληρώσεις για το δικαίωμα χρήσης του για κάποιο πεπερασμένο χρονικό διάστημα (και το πιο πρωτόγονο EULA αυτό λέει πλέον). Και πολύ συχνά δεν μπορείς καν να μετακομίσεις νόμιμα το λογισμικό αυτό σε άλλο δικό σου μηχάνημα, ενώ τα τελευταία χρόνια οι λογισμικοί οίκοι μάς έχουν πείσει ότι το σόφτγουερ είναι απλώς μια υπηρεσία (SaaS).


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2011)

Αυτό είχα υπόψη μου όταν έγραφα, αν και το μοντέλλο το ακολουθούν κι άλλοι κλάδοι. Μας εξηγούσε τις προάλλες κάποιος ότι η Ρολς Ρόις δεν πουλάει κινητήρες αεροπλάνων, πουλάει πακέτο υπηρεσιών κινητήρα αεροπλάνου. ΟΚ, ακούγεται ακραίο, αλλά και στα ιχ έχουμε μετακινηθεί προς τα εκεί.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2011)

Ε ναι, όλες οι εταιρείες τεχνολογίας δεν πουλούν εδώ και καιρό σκέτο υλικό, αλλά πακέτο υλικού+FOS. Κι άλλωστε τα χοντρά λεφτά στη FOS βρίσκονται. Αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν μας υπαγορεύουν (ακόμη...) το πού (και μόνο πού) θα μπορούμε να πετάξουμε με τους κινητήρες τους, ή το τι (και μόνο τι) θα μπορούμε να εκτυπώσουμε με τα μηχανήματά τους κοκ. Αλλά, είπαμε, όλα να τα περιμένουμε πλέον.


----------

